# tiling for another contractor



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Now he's driving up and down the street, slowing down at the drive way like he's stalking me and I noticed that his wife has been with him too, so I think he's knee deep in $h*t on this job, :lol:



WTF? That's weird.

The whole situation just sounds really unprofessional.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah, this guy has creeped me out


----------

